# Buying Berried Cherries



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Nothing beats buying 5 preggo cherries for 8.00

Can't wait for the influx of new genes!


----------



## orisuechris (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope thats pretty much as good as it gets . I paid 16.00 for 9 juveniles on eBay :/.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Ouch. Epicfish has them for sale, 20 for 20.00 shipped. He also throws in extras.

Aquabid has them around the same price as well, I got my first colony from Epicfish. Awesome shrimps!

-Gordon


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

Berried cherrys usually loose their eggs from stress when shipped.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought them from a lfs. 48 hours eggs are still on. Probably in 10 more days I'll have an additional 80+ shrimplets with fresh genetics in my tank.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep, you'll have new shrimp coming out of your ears before long. I moved a prego cheery from my home to my office tank (it was a rough drive, and different water parameters in a newly set-up tank as well) and she dropped all the eggs/larvae the next day. I thought they were gone, but a few days later I saw a dozen little baby shrimp attacking a food granule. Those guys are natural survivors!

-Dave


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

preggos usually drop their eggs but if you are lucky.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Not any of the ones I got. They're still holding as of three days ago. I always try to buy berried shrimp. You spend $2.00 and get 15-30 for free :^)


----------



## Amante_di_Betta (Aug 31, 2010)

I've always been hesitant to buy just plain preggo shrimp...I know the older adults (espically preggo females) sometimes dont fair well in shipping..although I just got 60 in the mail from AquaBid and there were berried females in there..dont know when it happened though lol


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice to buy them from a local fish store berried. You purchase one, and you'll get over 20 in a month or so :^)


----------



## dustinsfishtanks (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothing beats these shrimp. I cant get over how tough they are and prolific. I feel like more people should know about them....

kinda morbid...my shrimp eating shrimp pellets...

http://www.fishtanktv.com/90-gallon...y-shrimp-in-my-90-gallon-with-sterbai-cories/


----------

